SHykes has left Docker - cichlid
======
mtmail
Solomon Hykes is the founder of
[https://www.docker.com/company/management](https://www.docker.com/company/management)

Is there a blog post or newsgroup entry or anything that confirms it?

------
ezekg
Do you have a source for this?

------
chatmasta
why?

